# 6g betta (and shrimp?) tank.



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

So after reading about 50 different articles off google, it seems that whether or not I can keep shrimp with my betta completely depends on him... So I decided to test out how my Halfmoon would react to some crustaceaous tankmates. Last night I bought a couple RCS to see how he'd take to them. I also have amanos in with him in a 6g, but the amano are huge, so I thought I should get some size differences to see how they do. If he does ignore the shrimp, as he has been doing, for the most part, then I will probably get some nice CRS/CBS to go with him. If not, I'll probably get another tank for shrimps. So far so good; he was very curious and stared at the shrimp when they were first introduced, but didn't attack or anything, and after a couple minutes he decided they weren't edible and went back to begging me for food.... greedy thing 
Atm there are: 
1 blue-green halfmoon betta
4 pygmy cories
5 amano shrimp
2 RCS
1 Zebra nerite snail

The tank is well planted, filtered, contains driftwood, and is heated to about 78F. I do 50% PWC every week, and I do add ferts (NPK and equilibrium), but not CO2/excel.
Parameters are:
pH 7.4
KH: 3
GH: 3
ammonia: 0
nitrite: 0
nitrates: 5
Will probably raise the KH and GH tomorrow after the water change. And will upload some pics too, after I scrape a bit of the hair algae off, that is.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

i think if you plan to get adult shrimps it would be fine i guess? but if you intend to breed them then i guess it would be a buffet for the betta once those shrimplets pop out...  good luck with your new tank..  

looking forward to see the pics


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Picture time (sorry for the crappy quality)! 

Full tank shot (yes the ammania isn't doing too well since i had to stop excel for the shrimp):

























The betta:

















Zebra nerite:









The monster berried amano:


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

And update!

both cherries still alive and well, though I found an amano shell. It was probably just a molt though, as there wasn't anything in it, and I didn't notice anything picking at it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Inspiring for the Edge I am going to set up shortly


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Gordon  I wouldnt recommend the silica sand though; too easy to suck up and tends to leave air bubbles in the sandbed. PFS would be much better.

All shrimps are accounted for; betta showing no interest in them what so ever.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

All shrimp still alive and healthy; one of the cherries is berried, though I believe both are females, so I doubt there will be any shrimplets.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Not a shrimp expert, but from what I know they become berried ones the eggs are fertilized, so it should produce shrimplets. Betta food most probably in your case.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm... well in any case, I'll keep an eye out for shrimplets. It'll be a few weeks before the eggs can hatch anyways. And hopefully, the plant cover will allow just a couple shrimplets to survive; hoping for a mini colony rather than a full blown one.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

There should be some survivors. When I had my shrimps, they party under the wood. They can venture out for food at night.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, and your lucky my betta eats all the shrimp I have tried to put in there, altho I haven't counted for the recent ones yet, but haven't seen any either. Yet he leaves all the fish alone chili bridgittes.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

So the cherry shrimp have gone MIA... searched the tank and filter but found no trace of them: no body, shell, etc... Did not notice the betta hunting at all, and I doubt the amanos would hunt the cherries. The tank is quite heavily planted, so I could have just missed them. I guess only time will tell....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's almost a guarantee that he's food... I'd watch the rest of your shrimp investment wisely as once they get a taste, it's over.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Saw the cherries briefly last night and this morning, but not since. All amanos are still fine though. I think i'm going to sell the betta... As cool as he is, I don't feel like feeding him 5 dollar meals. Plus I kind of want to start a colony of shrimp, and I doubt he'd leave the shrimplets alone.


----------

